# 2004 altima crankshaft positioning sensor connector



## Bryant88 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have scoured the net and local salvage yards looking for a CPS connector for a 2004 altima 2.5 sl 4 cyl. Can anyone PLEASE direct me to a source for this part?


----------

